
Facebook bans UK far right groups and leaders - andystanton
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-47974579
======
jfk13
While I have little sympathy for the BNP or other "far-right" groups, it still
troubles me that a corporation -- an American one, even -- rather than our
elected government should be making the decisions as to which political groups
(that are not illegal, AFAIK) and voices should be silenced.

------
chippy
One of these groups (the BNP) is an official UK political party and there are
local elections next month, with postal ballets already been sent out. The
party is pretty much dead now and has no parliamentary MPs and no existing
local councillors (last one left last year), but there has been up to 59
councillors elected in the last decade, and it's unknown how many town and
parish councillors there are (if any). I don't know how many candidates are up
for election in these current elections.

------
lkadr
I feel like "far-right" lost its meaning. Further right than the center-right,
sure, but are all those parties and persons really openly racist, advocating
for discrimination and authoritarianism ?

------
tomohawk
the irony probably escapes them

